

Unbounded Tail Recursion in Python with Lambdak - yawaramin
https://github.com/yawaramin/lambdak/wiki/Unbounded-Tail-Recursion-with-Lambdak

======
yawaramin
A nice 'free' feature of my combinator library for writing anonymous function
expressions in Python,[1] is that tail recursion can be turned into iteration.
This is a 'tutorial' style article. Would welcome feedback.

[1]
[https://github.com/yawaramin/lambdak](https://github.com/yawaramin/lambdak)

